# ota channel numbers



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

new to dbs and hdtv, can someone tell me. do local channels that brodcast hdtv have different channel numbers then their sdtv channel numbers?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

sfnm said:


> new to dbs and hdtv, can someone tell me. do local channels that brodcast hdtv have different channel numbers then their sdtv channel numbers?


Yes they do. I haven't totally understood this. For instance our CBS is channel 10 and now 24 digital. However, on our digital receiver, we get the digital channel on 10-1 and 10-2, not 24, the same goes for other digital channels in our area.

I think it depends on the tuner. I have seen some HD tuners that actually do have to be on channel 24 to get the CBS digital signal and not on 10-1.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The channel number remapping is done by some data in the PSIP part of the transmission. Not all DTV stations are transmitting PSIP yet - and many of those that do, do it wrong.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Link said:


> Yes they do. I haven't totally understood this. For instance our CBS is channel 10 and now 24 digital. However, on our digital receiver, we get the digital channel on 10-1 and 10-2, not 24, the same goes for other digital channels in our area.
> 
> I think it depends on the tuner. I have seen some HD tuners that actually do have to be on channel 24 to get the CBS digital signal and not on 10-1.


What I don't get is that Broadcasters are using a totally different Channel assignment to broadcast their Digital signal.

So why confuse the public with a phony Remapped channel assignment that does NOT reflect and identify the channel as the frequency it is being broadcast and received upon. I think the broadcasters should identify their Digital signal as the same OTA channel assignment it is broadcast on.

Besides it is VERY likely the FCC is going to take back the VHF channel assignments once the Analog signals are turned off, so why not don't the broadcasters publicize their signal is available on two frequencies and that their Digital channel assignment will give viewers a better picture and maybe some additional content. This would encourage more viewers to get digital sets.

John


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Broadcast Forum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

Station marketing considers the TVs virtual channel the stations band name. My local news refers to itself as “channel 4 news” not krnv news.


----------

